# FORD Transit???



## Blood (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello
another newbie here looking to get into van dwelling. i am curious as to what people think about the new ford transits??? id'e go for a sprinter but i cant swallow the cost and the lack of customer service with them


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't own one but I can ask around on the expediting Facebook group I'm on for you...


----------



## Blood (Oct 28, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> Don't own one but I can ask around on the expediting Facebook group I'm on for you...i would greatly appreciate that if you wouldn't mind doing that for me


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Oct 28, 2016)

Was pointed to this forum and searched for transit http://www.expeditersonline.com/forums/threads/my-2015-ford-transit-experience.63424/ a few pages in I was sold on a promaster [emoji12]


Sent from my iPad using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 28, 2016)

don't know what country your in but in the UK the newer the Ford Transit the shitter it is..... plus all the extra electrics / ECU computer means they are a pain in the ass to work on yourself.... the best generation over here was between '94 - '99 - known as the 'banana' engine model coz of the shape of the air intake..... finding one of these that's not totally rusted out is hard, although some still survive as campers... 

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

